# Engine stops with engine check light on



## c_sanjit (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi There,

I own a 1996 Nissan Altima (87,000 mil). Recently encountering a problem. After 45 to 60 minutes drive, when I stop at a signal my engine is shutting down automatically with the engine check light on. Before it stops, there was couple of sparks in RPM indicator. However, I can restart the car immediately. 

I recently did the 90,000-mil service.

Any ideas? 

Thanks,
SC


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

DID YOU GET THE COMPUTER CODES FROM THE ECU? THAT WILL HELP


----------



## c_sanjit (Jul 20, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> DID YOU GET THE COMPUTER CODES FROM THE ECU? THAT WILL HELP



Thanks for the response. How can I get the computer code from the ECU?

-SC


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

there is a plastic panel you need to remove under the dash, to the right of the gas pedal, behind it is the computer. your gonna see a white sticker that says CAUTION, blah, blah, blah.. your also gonna see a diagnostic mode selector. Turn the ignition to on postion(engine not running), turn the mode selector clockwise with a screwdriver and hold it there for 2 seconds then completely counter clockwise and carefully observe the flashing light on the computer. One some models the "check engine" light on the dash will flash instead of the LED light on the computer. If no codes in computer, you will get a 55 code, which is 5 long flashes, then 5 short flashes. For example if the light flashes 4 long flashes then 3 short flashes, then you got a code 43, get it? Try it and see what codes you get, if any. let me know what u get, i'll tell u the code...

or you could go to auto zone, they hook up the scanner for free and they will tell you the code


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

In addition to what erik2282 mentined, it might be a good idea to purchase the Haynes manul for you car.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The distributor is probably going bad.


----------

